# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  اغتراب الفتاة للدراسة.. الرفض والقبول

## معاذ ملحم

لم يعد سفر الفتيات للخارج لإكمال دراستهنّ أمراً مستهجناً، فقد أصبحت كل فتاة طموحة تسعى إلى إكمال دراستها في إحدى الجامعات العالمية للحصول على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراة، ولا يشغل بعضهن طول المدة التي من الممكن أن تقضيها خارج البلاد بعيداً عن أهلها وأصدقائها، وبعضهن لا يرى في الزواج أولوية، مما يعكس قوة الإرادة والعزيمة على النجاح لدى كل واحدة منهن.
كما أن نظرة الأهل لسفر بناتهم للخارج سواء أكان للعمل أم للدراسة اختلفت عن السابق بشكل لافت، حيث كان الأهل في الماضي القريب لا يسمحون ابناتهم بالسفر مهما كانت الأسباب.
إلا أن هذه النظرة التي كانت نابعة من خوف الأهل على بناتهم معتقدين أن الفتاة لا تستطيع العيش وحيدة مغتربة خارج البلاد تغيرت كثيراً، لأن هناك فتيات كثراً أثبتنّ قدرتهنّ على العيش معتمدات على أنفسهنّ، لكن السؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة.. هل اختيار طريق إكمال الدراسة في الخارج بالنسبة للفتيات سببه الطموح أم الهروب من شيء ما؟! المهندسة نور الخرابشة قالت إذا أتيحت لي البعثة الدراسية فسأقبلها دون تردد، لأنني بالنهاية أنا المستفيدة باكتسابي خبرات ومهارات جديدة وتبادل للآراء والمعلومات، إضافة إلى التعرف على ثقافات مجتمعات مختلفة .
وأضافت أنها ستكمل دراستها في الخارج لأسباب أخرى هي عدم وجود برنامج الدكتوراة لتخصصها في الجامعات المحلية، كما ستسعى لإكمال دراستها لتعود بعد ذلك لنقل تجربتها في الخارج لأبناء وطنها.
وأشارت إلى أن أهلها يشجعونها على إكمال دراستها في الخارج وخصوصا والدها، الذي حفزها وعزز بداخلها الثقة بالنفس والاعتماد على الذات.
وعن سبب منع بعض الأهالي بناتهم من السفر من أجل الدراسة قالت زين تادرس، إن سبب منع الفتيات من السفر لإكمال دراستهن من قبل الأهل هو خوفهم على ابنتهم من ظروف الغربة الصعبة وليس السبب عدم الثقة بها .
وأضافت أن أهلها سيسمحون لها بالسفر لإكمال دراستها في الخارج، علما بأنهم لم يوافقوا على إكمال أختها الكبرى لدراستها قبل (10) سنوات، وهذا دليل على تغير نظرة المجتمع لدراسة الفتاة في الخارج.
وبرأي بيان البوريني، وهي ممرضة ستعمل على إكمال دراستها في الخارج، أن إكمال الفتاة لدراستها في الخارج يقوي شخصيتها ويصقلها بشكل أفضل، ويجعلها قادرة على إدارة شؤون حياتها في المستقبل.
من جهتها قالت زبيدة شريم وهي الأولى على تخصصها في الجامعة، سأكمل دراستي لأنني مبعوثة من قبل الجامعة التي أدرس فيها، وهذا السبب الرئيسي لإكمالي دراستي، إضافة إلى أنني متفوقة في مجال تخصصي ولا يوجد مانع عند عائلتي من إكمال دراستي .
وأشارت إلى أن سبب منع الكثير من الأهل لبناتهم من إكمال دراستهن، هو العادات والتقاليد وأحيانا يكون السبب من منطلق ديني، وأحيانا أخرى عدم وجود ثقة كافية بين الأهل والفتاة.
وبينت شريم أن مشاركة الفتيات في الكثير من الأنشطة اللامنهجية، جعلت منهن قادرات على تحمل المسؤولية، من خلال صقل شخصياتهنّ بشكل أفضل.
وعن أيهما أولوية: الزواج أم إكمال الدراسة في الخارج قالت يكون الزواج أولوية على السفر إذا وجدت الإنسان المناسب، لكن دون أن يمنعني من إكمال دراستي في الجامعات المحلية .
أما دعد عناب وهي تدرس في إحدى الجامعات السورية، فترى أن إكمال الفتاة لدراستها في الخارج يحملها مسؤولية كبيرة تجاه نفسها ويعلمها الاعتماد على النفس بعيدا عن الإتكالية على الآخرين. وعن تجربتها في الدراسة خارج الوطن قالت لقد انتابني الخوف في بداية الأمر، علما بأن والدي هو من شجعني ودفعني للدراسة في سورية، إلا أن هذا الخوف تلاشى بعد اختلاطي بالفتيات من جنسيات مختلفة ودفعني إلى أن أعتمد على نفسي .
وأضافت عناب دفعت تجربتي بالكثير من الفتيات لإكمال دراستهن في الخارج بعد أن تغيرت نظرة المجتمع القروي الذي أعيش حول دراسة الفتاة بالخارج .
ويرى سامر مناصرة أنه من الصعب جداً أن يوافق على سفر أخته مهما كان حجم الثقة بها كبيراً، وذلك من منطلق الخوف من كلام الناس .
وباعتقاد رامي الحسن أن نسبة الأهالي الذين يتقبلون فكرة سفر ابنتهم وابتعادها عن أعينهم لأجل الدراسة هي قليلة جدا، لأن طلب الفتاة للدراسة في الخارج يقابل عادة برفض تقليدي لكونها فتاة.
وبرأي أم أحمد مادامت الثقة موجودة بيني وبين ابنتي لن أحرمها من فرصة إكمال تعليمها ولو بالخارج فهي أينما تكون ستثبت وجودها، وإن كان خوفي عليها كبيرا فلن امنعها من الوصل إلى ما تطمح إليه .
من جهته قال أيمن صالح سمحت لأخواتي أن يكملن دراستهنّ في جامعات خارج الوطن والآن يحصدن ثمار جهودهن ودراستهن في خدمة الوطن .

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا مع

----------


## زهره التوليب

نسيت احكيلك شكرا عالموضوع

----------


## باريسيا

*انا ضد 

للاسف مابتخيل اختي او بنتي تطلع لبرى البلاد مشان تدرس بلدها مابينقصه شي لحتى ماتكمل التعليم فيه 
وانا ذاتي مابسمح لنفسي اني اتغرب 

بين اهلي وبخاف على حالي كيف وانا غريبة بلاد 


تسلمنى معاذ*

----------


## ثروت المقدادي

انا ضد اغتراب الفتاه للدراسه 
لانه مجتمعنا مجتمع تقليدي 
وان كان اهلها حاولو يقنعوا حالهم مجتمعها الاغلبيه رافض

----------


## diyaomari

انا ضد 
لانو ما بتصور انو البنت تكون مثل الشب بتحمل المسؤولية 
والبنت بكون عليها خوف أكثر من الشب
مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا مع 
بتوقع ( بحكي عن قناعة) انه البنت عندها قدرة علة تحمل المسؤولية 
والدراسة في الخارج 
ممكن انه الترباية بتلعب دور كبير ، واحترام الثقة اللي بتوخدها البنت بتلعب دور اكبر 
بس بيضل في رفض كبير من المجمتع [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

الانسان اذا كان واثق من حاله(سواء شب او بنت) واهله واثقين منه...مابهمه لو ينحط بالناااااار

----------


## diyaomari

> الانسان اذا كان واثق من حاله(سواء شب او بنت) واهله واثقين منه...مابهمه لو ينحط بالناااااار


الدنيا ما الها امان وبدك توخذي الموضوع من جميع النواحي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور معاذ ولي عوده لابداء رايي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين شباب على المشاركات الرائعه 


وانا بحترم رأي كل واحد فيكم

----------


## غسان

انا مع .... ما بدي احكي بالمثاليات ... بس عادة البنت لما تطلع تدرس برى بتكون طالعة تكمل دراسات عليا .. وبكون معها غالبا زوجها ... وحتى لو زوجها مش معها . هي نفسها بتكون وصلت لمرحلة نضج كامل وقادرة على تحمل المسؤولية .. ومن الصعب عليها تضيع فرصة اكمال دراساتها العليا ... 

اما بالنسبة لمرحلة البكالوريس  قليل ما سمعت عن بنت طالعة تدرس بكالوريس برى الاردن الا اذا كانوا اهلها مقيمين بالخارج .. 
يعني بحياتي ما سمعت عن بنت جايبه بالتوجيهي 58 واهلها مودينها على روسيا يدرسوها  طب ... هاي الشغلة الشباب بيعملوها بس 

مشكور معاذ

----------


## ashrafwater

هناك كثير من الفتاوى تحرًم سفر المرأة للخارج لوحدها 

والادلة من السنة موجودة :

دلّت الأحاديثُ الكثيرة الصحيحةُ الصريحةُ على تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، صيانة لها من الأخطار ، وحفظاً لها من الأضرار ورغبة في سلامتها ، ورعايتها سيما في هذه الأزمان المتأخرة التي كثرت فيها الشرور ، وعمّت خلالها نوائب الدهور والعصور . 

ومن هذه الأدلة : 

1/ عن أبي سعيد الخدري – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ، إلا ومعها أبوها ، أو ابنها ، أو زوجها ، أو أخوها ، أو ذو محرم منها )) [ مسلم : 1339 ] . 

2/ عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه – عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر تسافر ميسرة يوم إلا مع ذي محرم )) [ البخاري : ] [ مسلم : 1339] .

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على مشاركتكم و على ارائكم الحلوه

----------


## Paradise

مشكور معاذ 
أنا مع
للبنت القدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
وأكبد مافب بنت بتتغرب بسبب الدراسة
الا وبتكون جديرة ومسؤوولة لتوصل لها الاستحقاق

----------


## Paradise

> الدنيا ما الها امان وبدك توخذي الموضوع من جميع النواحي


الدنيا مالها أمان إن كانت البنت ببلدها وبين أهلها
 أو في بلد غريب

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا ضد

رأيي رح يكون  بعيد عن موضوع الثقة

لكن ... الشب وهو شب..اذا تغرب ...بيدوق الويل ..بحياتو ... رح تكون صعبة جدا.... 
كيف لما بنت تتغرب... رح تعاني ... وتقاسي.... 

فالموضوع صعب....جدا ..... انا بحكي من تجربتي كشب بغربة .... صغيرة ....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الموضوع هاد من زمان وانا بفكر اني ارد عليه اسمعوني القصه مش قصة انه ما الها الدنيا امان ولا ما بدري شو اي والله الي بده يعمل اشي بعملوا ولوا على راسة مليون حارس واحنا بزمن والله يلطف فينا بيقدر الشخص يتصرف من دون مايخاف من حد واللي ما بخاف من ربنا ما نستنى منه يخاف من العباد 
                                       هاي مقدمة :Db465236ff: 
البنت لما تطلع تدرس زيها زي الشب وشو يعني بس الواحد لاعتبارات كثير منها انها كيف دبر حالها ممكن انه نخاف اما انه يروح فكركم لبعيد فلا يعني زي ما حكيت الي بده  يغلط بغلط هون ولا برى وما بتفرق معه  :Bl (35):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> هناك كثير من الفتاوى تحرًم سفر المرأة للخارج لوحدها 
> 
> والادلة من السنة موجودة :
> 
> دلّت الأحاديثُ الكثيرة الصحيحةُ الصريحةُ على تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، صيانة لها من الأخطار ، وحفظاً لها من الأضرار ورغبة في سلامتها ، ورعايتها سيما في هذه الأزمان المتأخرة التي كثرت فيها الشرور ، وعمّت خلالها نوائب الدهور والعصور . 
> 
> ومن هذه الأدلة : 
> 
> 1/ عن أبي سعيد الخدري – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ، إلا ومعها أبوها ، أو ابنها ، أو زوجها ، أو أخوها ، أو ذو محرم منها )) [ مسلم : 1339 ] . 
> ...



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

مافي كلام بعد قول الرسول

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طيب

----------


## آلجوري

*احم احم ... نحن هنا ..*

----------


## بدون تعليق

> الموضوع هاد من زمان وانا بفكر اني ارد عليه اسمعوني القصه مش قصة انه ما الها الدنيا امان ولا ما بدري شو اي والله الي بده يعمل اشي بعملوا ولوا على راسة مليون حارس واحنا بزمن والله يلطف فينا بيقدر الشخص يتصرف من دون مايخاف من حد واللي ما بخاف من ربنا ما نستنى منه يخاف من العباد 
>                                        هاي مقدمة
> البنت لما تطلع تدرس زيها زي الشب وشو يعني بس الواحد لاعتبارات كثير منها انها كيف دبر حالها ممكن انه نخاف اما انه يروح فكركم لبعيد فلا يعني زي ما حكيت الي بده  يغلط بغلط هون ولا برى وما بتفرق معه


كلام منطقي اخت مها
انا من رأيك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ بدون تعليق على المرور

----------


## sa7am

ليس من باب التزمت ولكن لي رأي واحترام للمرأه

المرأه لبيتها بكل ماتعني الكلمه 
زوج اولاد وعمل

ولكن لا بأس في السفر لإكمال الدراسه وحبذا لو كانت بصحبة زوجها

هذا رأي وليس عرف

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أنا مع إغتراب الفتاة للدراسة
لكن بشرط إنها تكون قد حالها وقد المسؤولية ئلي رايحا على شانها 
لان العلم هو سلاح الفتاة , لذلك يجب أن تحارب لتحصل علية

مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك صحيح اخت زهرة النرجس 

العلم سلاح لكل طالب مجتهد 

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## future-engineer

أنا مع ....
بتصور تغرب الفتاة للدراسة شيء لازم ننبسط منوه ، لأنه برفع من مستوى أي دولة ....
و شكرااااااااا على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم ....

----------


## شمعة امل

انا مع اغتراب الفتاة للدراسة
 خصوصا في الوقت يلي نحنا فيه .
مشكوووور على الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأخواتي أن يكملن دراستهنّ في جامعات خارج الوطن والآن يحصدن ثمار جهودهن ودراستهن في خدمة الوطن .

مادام هالاشي مفيد لوطنا طبعا بسير .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

أنا مع اغتراب البنت للدراسة و متل ما قالت مها اللي بدو يعمل شي يعملو ولو مليون حارس فوق راسو

----------


## keana

مواضيعكم حلوه بس انا ضد دراسه البنت في خارج بلدها غير العربي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على المرور 

و انا بحكي انه لكل شخص فينا رأيه الخاص بيعبر عنه

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا مع لانو البنت الي متأكد من تربايتها وين ما راحت بترف الراس
وبعدين اطلبو العلم ولو في الصين

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

هجرة الفتاة خارج وطنها لمزاولة دراستها يعتمد على طريقة تربية والديها، فإذا كانت تربية صحيحة بأتم معنى الكلمة فالفتاة هنا تذهب إينما تشاء بإطمئنان ، أما إذا كان عكس ذلك أي أن تربية الوالدين مشكوك فيها فهنا الأولى لها منزلها.

----------


## دليلة

نو انا ضد انو البنت تطلع لبرا وانا برايي المرا او البنت الي بدها تتبت حالها تتبتو بيتها وتربيها لجيل صالح نقدر نفخر به مش بشهادات وطلعات لبرا هو ادا كان شباب ضاعو كيف البنت بالله عليكم تبعتو خروف وسط الدئاب. وتقبلو مروري

----------


## زهره التوليب

الدين الاسلامي بحرم السفر بدون محرم...وبعتقد هذا هو الكلام الفاصل
عني انا لو الاقي جامعه بتبتعثني مابقعد ولا لحظه :Smile:  وباخد معي محرم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب موضوع للنقاش :

مثلا لو اجت اختك وحكتلك انو المدرسه عامله برنامج سفر للطلاب الاوائل  على امريكا  لإكمال الدراسه في مدارس امريكا ....

هل توافق ام لا ...؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو وين تفاعلكم مع الاقتراح ...؟؟

----------


## الخمايسة

انا ضد انه البنت تتغرب علشان اكمال الدراسة 
وبعرف بعض البنات الاقارب ماخرجت لتكملة الدراسة الا ان تزوجت لانه الشخص بره غريب...والغريب مابيعيش بأمان مثل بلده فكيف تكون انثى؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> الدين الاسلامي بحرم السفر بدون محرم...وبعتقد هذا هو الكلام الفاصل
> عني انا لو الاقي جامعه بتبتعثني مابقعد ولا لحظه وباخد معي محرم


وهوه هاد الصح ...لانه الفرصه يمكن ما تكرر مرتين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يعني التعليم ما بزبط غير برّة؟؟ اذا بجامعات الاردن ويــــــــــــالله مأمنين عليكم كيف برة؟؟ والله من خوفنـــــــــــا عليكم بنحكي مش ترفع عنكم وسامحونـــــــــــا ...  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل شي بتحدده الظروف ....فقط لا غير 
ربما نكون نريد ان لا تخرج فتخرج والعكس صحيح
ارادة الله فوق كل شيء

طرح مميز ...

----------


## رموش حزينه

بالنسبه الي ازا نويت سافر اكيد بيكون مع شريك حياتي جست لاغير لانه السفرللخارج زي ماحكت زهرة التولييب بدون محرم حرااام وبالتاي هالموضوع مو لازم يتم النقاااش فيه لانه شي محدد من عند رب العالمين وهاد رايي ياريت تتقبله معاذ

----------


## nawayseh

أحبتي أنا لاأعتقد بأن الخطأ الأكبر من الآهل ومن التربية وان كان لها دورآ في دلك:

بل العيب موجود في الشابه أو الشاب نفسه

فهو من يربى نفسه بنفسه عند الوصول الى مرحلة معينه من العمر

كما ان هناك شابات منحرفات والعياذ بالله وهن في بيوت أهاليهن ولا يخرجن الا قليل وهذا مانراه في هذه الايام حتى عندما تسمع عن أحداهن تنصدم ولاتصدق ماسمعت حتى يتمنى الشخص انه مات ولم يسمع عن فلانه هكذا!

وهناك شابات يدرسن بالغربة وبين مجموعة شباب ولكن يلتزمن حدودهن ويعرفن هناك خطوط حمراء لايجب تعديها ويرجعن وهن رافعات رؤسهن ورؤس أهاليهن


في النهاية : (كل واحد عقله براسه وبعرف خلاصه)

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا مع لانو البنت الي متأكد من تربايتها وين ما راحت بترف الراس
> وبعدين اطلبو العلم ولو في الصين


صح لسانك يا كبير هذا هو الكلام الصح التربيه سواء لشب او البنت خارج او داخل الوطن لدراسه او الشغل هي يل بتعكس الصورة تماما

----------


## زهرة الأردن

أنا مع هالشي , ادا البنت عندها طموح وما أدرت في بلده , ليش لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بطلع برا عادي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا ضد إغتراب الفتاه بدون محرم ....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*F5* 

لذكريات منتديات الحصن الأردينة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*موضوع رائع لنقاش وجميل جداً أن نجمع بين آراء المحاربين القداما  كما تسمونهم و الأعضاء الحاليين 
:: معاذ :: أبدعت بهذا الطرح 

 *** *** *** 

أنا ضد اغتراب الفتاة للدراسة بالخارج لأكثر من سبب 
- الدين الإسلامي حرم سفر المرأة دون محرم . بزمنا هاد صعب كتير يكون مع كل بنت محرم لتسافر تدرس كم سنة وترجع  ، بالإضافة لذلك الفتاة المحجبة بالدول الغربية تعامل معاملة أقرب ما نسميها إلى معاملة حذره وتحت الأنظار دائماً فمارح تاخد راحتها 
- العادات والتقاليد بمجتمعنا كمجتمع أردني لساته متمسك بقيمه الاجتماعية بتصور هالشي رح يعمل مشاكل 
- الشباب العربي و المسلم بشكل عام وليس كفتيات يتأثر بدرجة كبيرة بالمجتمع المحيط و الأصدقاء من ناحية تغير السلوكيات و التقليد الأعمى 
- المستوى العلمي و الكفاءة في جامعتنا تؤهل هذه المراكز العلمية لتنافس الجامعات العالمية بأعلى المستويات إلا إذا كان تخصص نادر أو لعدم توفره بالبلد بهي الحاله المفروض تاخد معها محرم 
- ثقتنا كبيرة بالفتيات العربيات لكن ما بنضمن الزمن الأخلاق و الترباية شيء أساسي لكن بضل في عوامل مؤثرة ممكن تغير*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*انا ضد .. إلا إذا سافر معها احد محارمها 
*

----------


## shams spring

*اناا مع ====>>>لكن بشرووط ... من بينها انها تكون

 (...... كبيرة واعية وقد حالها......)

مشكوووووووورة ))))) *  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  *Moaad Melhem*  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

*
في مقولة « اطلبو العلم ولو في الصين » لم تقتصر على أحد الجنسين ، ورغم الإنفتاح الحاصل نتيجة التقدم التكنولوجي والحضاري إلا أن هناك ما زال فئة معارضة للموضوع من منطلق الخوف على الفتاة وإختلاطها بمجتمعات مغايرة للعادات والتقاليد وهذا من وجهة نظري نظرة تستحق الإحترام لكن التأثير نفسه إذا كان سيعود بالنفع أو الضرر على كلا الجنسين ، في الوقت نفسه علينا ألا نقلل من قدرات الفتيات ونضجهن العلمي والفكري ونأخذ في نفس الوقت بالأحوط كأن تذهب مع محرم أو مجموعة من الفتيات اللاواتي على ثقة بأخلاقهن وسلوكهن الديني 

احترامي وتقدري
يسلموو معاذ*

----------


## علاء سماره

ارفض رفض قاطع لاتراجع فيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ارفض رفض قاطع لاتراجع فيه


*نحن نحترم رأيك .. لكن نريد سبب الرفض من باب الفائده 
*

----------


## &روان&

ضد وبشدة
بسبب ما يحدث في العالم من احداث مخيفة

----------


## الوسادة

ضد طبعا و ما في اي شرط ضد بكل الحالات لا يسافر معها حدا و لا ما يحزنون 
البنت لازم تضل قريبة من بيتها و اهلها كلهم

----------

